
Web App Hunt – A hand-curated list of useful web apps - vasanthv
https://webapphunt.co
======
v4n4d1s
The folks over at /r/selfhosted made a similar list of (mostly) web
applications you can selhost: [https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted)

------
bharani_m
Great site and nicely curated list. But I think there is a problem with
redirecting www to non-www.

I submitted an app [1] using the the Google forms that you have, after
submission it takes me to www.webapphunt.co and Heroku says that no such app
exists.

You might want to check your DNS records.

[1] [https://www.emailthis.me](https://www.emailthis.me)

~~~
vasanthv
Thank you for reporting. Fixed it.

------
meagher
Very nice!

Personally, I dislike the phrase _hand-curated_.

~~~
tarcyanm
I am as tired of hearing "curated" as I am of "artisanal".

Both are effectively becoming meaningless and set my pretentiousness detector
on high alert.

~~~
jerrycruncher
Agreed. 'Curated' is currently being over-used to the point of parody. Any
list of things made by a person is a curation.

One could easily describe a grocery list as a 'a thoughtfully curated
selection of produce and pantry goods.'

------
vasanthv
Moving the list to twitter to cut down costs.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13634626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13634626)

------
averageweather
Nice. I think my [http://www.averageweather.io](http://www.averageweather.io)
web app fits in well here, but I guess I will wait and see if it gets
approved. Quick and to the point, useful web apps.

~~~
ihattendorf
Looks nice, but I'm getting a 500 response.

[http://www.averageweather.io/averages/Aracaju%20-%20State%20...](http://www.averageweather.io/averages/Aracaju%20-%20State%20of%20Sergipe/Brazil/02/22/03/01/)

~~~
averageweather
Ugh. Handled. Thanks

------
jim_d
This is a great list, thanks for putting this together. As a small feature
request it would be great if I could see more of the apps at once, I think
infinite scroll or just more apps per page would be nice.

------
adambedford
Nice! I submitted my app, JobTrack
([https://jobtrack.io](https://jobtrack.io)). Let's see if it gets approved to
be listed!

------
vgb2k11
The most useful app on this hand-curated list has got to be "how many people
in space right now". I mean, who knew it would be 6 ! /s /thread.

------
joekrill
This looks cool, thanks. Also want to thank you for not opening your links in
an external window! I'm really getting sick of that trend.

------
tdk
Cool, but most users won't know what CSS3 or hybrid applications are. Maybe
just put "should work with all modern browsers".

------
fiatjaf
I thought I wouldn't like it, but the selection of web apps is very
interesting.

------
mxuribe
I like this; very nice.

